# [Heisec] Passwortklau bei League of Legends



## Newsfeed (11 Juni 2012)

Riot Games gab bekannt, dass persönliche Daten von Mitspielern in Europa in die falschen Hände geraten sind und warnt Spieler in den betroffenen Regionen per E-Mail. Daten zu Geldtransaktionen seien aber in keinem Fall kompromittiert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

